# NCSQ Fall Meet 2017 East of I-95



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It is time again for an Eastern NC Meet. 

*This meet will be Saturday October 21st in Seven Springs NC. *

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...T0930&p0=207&msg=NCSQ+Fall+Meet&font=sanserif

Hopefully we will get have decent weather and a nice gathering - even though this is much further east than Jason’s meet, most people will still live within a 3 hour drive. 
The only caveat I put on this meet is that if a hurricane is in the forecast it will be cancelled.

*Who:* Anyone who can make it, whether you have a system to show off or just want to hear some great cars and get ideas.

*What:* A bunch of people into car audio hanging out, listening to cars, eating food, and having a good time

*When:* Saturday October 21, from 9:30 am till whenever you have to leave or 5pm since the park closes.
I plan to make a dinner reservation at Logan’s Roadhouse for 5:30 or 6pm. For those that were here last time and we waited at this place for 2 hours for a table that WILL NOT happen again.

*Where:* Cliff’s of the Neuse State Park, Seven Springs NC (LOOK AT THE ATTACHED MAP!)

Cliffs of the Neuse State Park
240 Park Entrance Rd.
Seven Springs, NC 28578 ‎

*Why:* Because it's fun. And because you might get a free demo disc! I'm thinking of taking all my old demo discs and making a "Best of/Greatest Hits" for this meet

*Stuff you might want to bring:*

Yourself
A friend or two / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy – and you want to get away from them)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on CDs (yes, we still use cds)
Drinks and/or cooler (no alcohol)
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Towels or something to drape across your windshield
A Coat
A Few bucks for dinner
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism


I looked up the drive time for some major cities to give people an idea of how far this is away from you.
All times are in Hours:

To Jacksonville (NC):	1:05
To Greenville (NC):	1:11
To Raleigh:	1:16
To Wilmington:	1:30
To Greensboro:	2:24
To Virginia Beach:	3:21
To Charlotte:	3:40
To Atlanta:	6:31
To Pittsburgh Pa:	7:57
To Nashville, TN:	9:09
To Decatur Al:	9:51
To Syracuse, NY:	9:54
To St. Petersburg, FL	10:03
To Little Rock, AR	13:56
To Phoenix, AZ	32:00
To Anchorage, AK	72:00


Who’s gonna be there? (Add your name and car)
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2005 Ford Escape (hear this before we trade!!)


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I may complain about driving but I am planning on attending.

Who’s gonna be there? (Add your name and car)
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2005 Ford Escape (hear this before we trade!!)
2) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Looking forward to this one!
I'm still blown away by hearing Kendall's tweeter-less setup that sounds so smooooooth
My car should be a little further along this time.

Who’s gonna be there? (Add your name and car)
1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2005 Ford Escape (hear this before we trade!!)
2) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta
3) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

22 days 18 hours 15 minutes


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2005 Ford Escape (hear this before we trade!!)
2) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta
3) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528]
4) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt


Yup, I'll be there. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I could make it. I’m sure it’ll be a great time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Babs said:


> Wish I could make it. I’m sure it’ll be a great time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry you won't be there Scott. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

Man I wish I could make this, but Saturdays are Youth Football from morning to night. I would be there if it was on Sunday.

I'll miss you Kendal :bigcry:.......said no one ever. :rimshot: :laugh:

I will miss Claydo though


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmao.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Darkrider said:


> I'll miss you Kendal :bigcry:.......said no one ever. :rimshot: :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

My schedule is still up in the air at this point. I'll be in KY the weekend before, and I've been 'scheduled' to travel with my wife to visit her entire family to celebrate birthdays of their 4 kids.....I've missed the last 3 or 4 trips, but who's counting (their entire family including the 3 year old). So we shall see - they have changed the date of this blow out 3 times (from days I was free ).


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

I finally got my schedule cleared. I'll be able to make it.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2005 Ford Escape (hear this before we trade!!)
2) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta
3) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528]
4) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
5) Jim (Acceptor) - 11 Civic


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

See ya there Jim.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

That's great news Jim.
See you there!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is the map to follow when you get to the park









Cliffs of the Neuse State Park
240 Park Entrance Rd.
Seven Springs, NC 28578 ‎


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh man....this is just about here! Looking forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

5 days 13 hours 35 minutes!!!


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Hey Kendal thanks for the invite, unfortunately falls on my weekend of work. I wanted to make it to Ians up in VA but had a death in the family, so luck and timing not on my side. 

Would have been great to hang with u guys again. Looking forward to pictures!


Clay, I still wanna get with u one of these days to get some APL pointers.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope some more people will be able to make it. Here is the list so far.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honda CR-V all stock
2) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW Golf R
3) Clay (claydo) - Chevy Cobalt
4) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta (DIYMA guy)
5) Martin (KrautNotRice) - 1984 BMW 528
6) Jim (Acceptor) - 11 Civic


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm out! So bummed I'm gonna miss this and I guarantee you I'd rather be there with you guys than where I have to go instead...
Have fun everyone!

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honda CR-V all stock
2) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW Golf R
3) Clay (claydo) - Chevy Cobalt
4) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta (DIYMA guy)
5) Jim (Acceptor) - 11 Civic[/QUOTE]


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I am going to have to withdrawal as well. I went to finals last weekend and my approval to leave the state for another weekend has been revoked from my P.O. Please accept my deepest apologies.

1) Kendal (Notloudenuf) – 2017 Honda CR-V all stock
2) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW Golf R
3) Clay (claydo) - Chevy Cobalt
4) Jim (Acceptor) - 11 Civic[/QUOTE]


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

*THIS MEET IS CANCELLED*


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

How about a winter meet around mid January?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Acceptor (Apr 19, 2016)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm there (barring big snow fall....)


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I'm there (barring big snow fall....)


Supposed to be a warm winter, we should be good.

At this time I plan on being there.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

I’m in. Hopefully one of us will fix the Honda head unit by then ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Yep that sounds great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

When is the January meet tentatively scheduled? I'd like to spectate and learn - as I'm an old audio guy who's just now getting back into it and re-learning who's who regarding old and new brands.


----------



## Darkrider (May 11, 2012)

EcoRS said:


> When is the January meet tentatively scheduled? I'd like to spectate and learn - as I'm an old audio guy who's just now getting back into it and re-learning who's who regarding old and new brands.


Where are you located? I'm sure someone is local to you and could probably get you up to speed a lot quicker than waiting till January.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

EcoRS said:


> When is the January meet tentatively scheduled? I'd like to spectate and learn - as I'm an old audio guy who's just now getting back into it and re-learning who's who regarding old and new brands.


Tentative date is Saturday January 20, 2018


----------



## EcoRS (Oct 24, 2017)

Darkrider said:


> Where are you located? I'm sure someone is local to you and could probably get you up to speed a lot quicker than waiting till January.


I'm in the Southern Pines/Pinehurst area.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Tentative date is Saturday January 20, 2018


Gonna say 50/50 for this, I really want to make it down. Always have a great time down there, mostly going to depend on weather in January (and me fixing various, non audio related, electrical issues with the car)!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hope everyone can make it

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ma/375706-ncsq-winter-2018-a.html#post5172034

Please check in with your name and car so I can get a count


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I am hopeful that I can make it 

Jason - 2013 BRZ


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, once again, I have to state my regrets. I was extremely frustrated to receive an email stating an Investigator Meeting was rescheduled for this weekend. So instead of enjoying friends and the hobby, I'm going to be in Orlando learning about Diabetic Gastroparesis


----------

